# Minimum FreeBSD installation on Arm?



## bsdnilux (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to manage to build a FreeBSD system with a ram less than 250M and with storage on SD of less than 500M (with X !). I would like to find a possibility to install FreeBSD with min installation. 

The images on the FreeBSD mirror are already huge. It takes > 1GB. 

Which possibilities are being given ? Risc OS?

Bueno Dias!!!


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forums bsdnilux!

You would have to build your own image, or just trim the extra stuff out of an already prepared image, in order to fit inside of 500M with X.  The memory you specify is OK, since FreeBSD only needs 96M to run.  However; with that amount of memory,  X/Xorg will be slower. and will consume most of the memory for itself.  Text mode would be OK.   To show the way that FreeBSD can be trimmed to fit a small space, one can look at NAS4Free, which is a variant that effectively has already done just that.  Here are some numbers:


Op System ----- BSD -- NAS4Fr...
/usr/bin ---------- 81M -- 8M
/usr/include -----  21M -- 0M
/usr/lib -----------  93M -- 6M
/usr/share ------  79M --- 35M
/usr/sbin --------  13M --- 7M
/boot ------------ 262M -- 6M
/var -------------- 60M -- 52M
There's about another 100M of miscellaneous in FreeBSD that isn't in NAS4Free, but the big one is the module (driver) sub-directory inside of /boot.  Most of the modules are never used, so can be trimmed out of the system for a tight squeeze.

To use pre-packaged to roll your own, you can use the kernel and base tarballs on ftp.freebsd.org


----------

